# Some feel as though they are left out?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I have noticed that some are saying the guys and gals who have been on here sometime are cliquish and have little threads or comments in threads that exclude others who may not be in the know... 

Or it could be said that some go out of their way to meet fellow MHF's members and get to know them on a personal level, or have just reacted to different folks comments and threads for so long they feel they know them and can be a bit less formal and stuffy..

How do you feel?.. Do you feel left out?..

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah... Sandra gets all the kisses!!!

Mind you she has got 3 hearts...


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I don't feel left out on here Ray, but have been on MHF for a long time, when i go onto other forums, i can feel a bit left out as it seems many people 'know' others. 
One good thing, for the more reticent of us, is that it is much easier to post on a forum of strangers than it is to speak face to face.
I do sometimes think threads get 'hi jacked' and am as guilty of this as others.
There are those who browse the site and don't want to post, and others who might like to but are a bit wary. 

Wish the latter would give it a go.

I feel I know so many of those who do post, but anyone who thinks I 'know' all those I have conversations with might be surprised at how few I really know or have met.
Was good to meet you at last Ray,


sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This crops up on other forums as well. 

As a long standing member on another forum, I am the one who feels left out. There has been a lot of new members in the last year or two and they have organised local meets and get together on a new forum they started plus they have a Facebook group.

I am not knocking them at all as they are a good bunch but I have noticed that a few other long time members are not posting much nowadays. One of them told me that he feels like he has nothing in common with a lot of members.

So ..... it works both ways. :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, you and me both Viv.
Too many Rays on the forum.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't feel left out and I'm a relatively new poster, I found it easy to dive in and join the banter but equally happy to help with queries if I am able

I dont participate in some of the very long running threads here nor do I tend to join in the political threads but I'm happy to co-exist with them and understand it's what makes these forums very diverse 

I've never failed to get help when needed either


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would never leave anyone out

But I ain't sharing my kisses 

They are mine :evil: 

I am really not cliquish 

I just love to hear

from everyone

But we all have times when things go wrong

And those that can help close in, protect and offer hope

Come on it's life

We all need protection some of the time

sandra


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The idea of a forum is that it is a community of common interests - in this case, motorhoming. As the forum matures, specialist sub-interests within the subject (motorhoming) develop, such as specific to a vehicle chassis, rally arrangements ...... and comedy, commonly known as BarryD's latest broken part on Hank!!!! :lol: 

As a newcomer, one can stay on the periphery picking up info, or ask direct questions pertaining to their latest problem with their van, or join in on discussions of interest to them.

Sometimes, none of those alternatives suit a newcomer and they leave. It is always a matter of taste and need, but it can often inadvertently feel like "being left out".

MHF is no different to other common interest groups - for example, I joined another motorhoming forum and fairly quickly dropped out as it wasn't all about my interests, but slagging off this forum as often as possible. Then there was that Mr Kipling's Fruitcakes .......... 'nuff said!!! :wink: 

MHF got my vote again this year when renewal time came along.

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

camallison said:


> The idea of a forum is that it is a community of common interests - in this case, motorhoming. As the forum matures, specialist sub-interests within the subject (motorhoming) develop, such as specific to a vehicle chassis, rally arrangements ...... and comedy, commonly known as BarryD's latest broken part on Hank!!!! :lol:
> 
> As a newcomer, one can stay on the periphery picking up info, or ask direct questions pertaining to their latest problem with their van, or join in on discussions of interest to them.
> 
> ...


Don't be bitter Colin.

You failed the Fruitcakes Assault Course but you can apply again next year.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

definitely,

one example ; posted what i thought might be of great interest to pet owners, there are many on here. not a response , not 1. nothing , [email protected]@er all. why bother!

hydrotherapy

john


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Much the same on any forum that is reasonable well-supported.

Cliques tend to form around like-minded people, but I've never had a problem with that, I prefer to do my own thing and help out where I can.

Technically I'm not a motorhomer anyway, just a tarted up 'tugger'    

Peter


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,once said I thought this site was very cliquey ?(spelling) but was quickly chopped down by the hard liners ,,,,(naturally) but then 2 days later one post read ,,,quote ,,, just managed to confirm booking for our little gang ,,,i rest my case ,,,,Mi. Lord,,,


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I tend to be more of a lurker than a poster but do enjoy much of the banter that goes on between more regular posters.
I joined to learn more about motorhomes and have learned an enormous amount thanks to the expertise on here but it is the fun of the banter that also keeps me well entertained.
Talking about banter, has anyone heard from BarryD or is he completely lost up a mountain somewhere?

Richard.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldn't join any clique that would have me as a member :wink: 

tony


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Sure someone from the clique will let you know in due time ,,,


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> I wouldn't join any clique that would have me as a member :wink:
> 
> tony


Groucho Marks :lol: :lol:

How True :lol: :lol:

Actually I feel used and abused on this forum,,,,Love it, and long may it continue. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ignore

He is totally lost

Somewhere in the back of beyond with a nackered exhaust

No worry he is always stranded somewhere

Aldra


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Told you so"


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Richard,
Last I heard, he was up in the hills and had been overdoing it and he's now ex-hausted  

DavidL


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The-Cookies said:


> definitely,
> 
> one example ; posted what i thought might be of great interest to pet owners, there are many on here. not a response , not 1. nothing , [email protected]@er all. why bother!
> 
> ...


I have no pets...

...can I be excused? :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The-Cookies said:


> definitely,
> 
> one example ; posted what i thought might be of great interest to pet owners, there are many on here. not a response , not 1. nothing , [email protected]@er all. why bother!
> 
> ...


I have no pets...

...can I be excused? :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Not in the slightest,came on here to get an idea what everyone thought was a good van,places to stay,how to get there and how not to get GASSED.Have met a few members and generally enjoyed the experience of this forum.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I joined a long while ago and have contributed to many threads and read many others, BUT I would rarely read or contribute to a thread dealing with pets as I currently do not have any (unless our goldfish in the pond and our free-range chickens count), so would be very wary of contributing an uniformed post to a forum about which I have zero current knowledge.....

Cliques? I think with increasing use many people become more relaxed and know what makes other long term members tick, they therefore feel willing and able to post in a less formal manner - which may appear cliquey, but is really only familiarity.

Many people also have the chance to meet others directly face to face at rallies and meets (which I strongly recommend), but such things take time to build up relationships.......

I value everyone's contributions equally - but of course, some people's backgrounds gives their posts more weight on specific topics.......

for instance; my wife (MrsW) is a contributor and a Registered Nurse, her opinion on medical matters therefore carries more weight on medical threads than the rest of us mere mortals IMO...... ( I am just using her as an example where I will not cause upset to others if I don't cite them as authorities on specific topics........).

I am aware that this has been recognised by others who have sought her advice on, or off the public forum.......

I doubt that my approach is anything other than common.....

maybe others would like to comment......

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Penquin said:


> BUT I would rarely read or contribute to a thread dealing with pets as I currently do not have any (unless our goldfish in the pond and our free-range chickens count),


Dave, Goldfish and free range chickens rate highly in the pets department. Please keep contributing to it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know, I am a pain. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think I am getting the hang of this forum malarky. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the goldfish will definitely be into Hydrotherapy Dave :lol: 

Not so sure about the chickens though

I am aware of pet hydrotherapy and it's benefits

I suppose though it may depend on where you live if you have such a facility close by

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The most annoying clique of all is the Anti-clique clique, who form a clique of their own in order to whinge about cliques!

Only joking . . . or am I? :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then theres the Yorkshire clique....................... say no more..... nudge, nudge...wink, wink, eh, know what I mean sport.??

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Have felt it in the past....................but not a problem and certainly

better than other forums.

One thing is when people respond to posts using a first name but I

only know their "handle" 

For example, I was on here a while before I realised that Aldra and 

Sandra were the same person............I think.

So I added my name to my posts


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Penquin said:


> maybe others would like to comment......
> 
> Dave


I'm glad you came along Dave as you are always able to contribute a conscise relevant reply which saves the lazy b****** such as myself constructing a reply.
It doesn't mean I'm not interested , I read almost everything. It's just that I like to save myself the trouble! It's probably an age thing.

Terry


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Like Zebedee (Dave), we have been members here for quite a long time and yet I think we have only ever met 1 other member face to face - and that was when we were having a spot of trouble with the van and they kindly popped round to lend a hand.

I don't think there are cliques - but as has been said, some have been posting for a very long time and so feel that a more relaxed approach is appropriate.

We certainly don't feel left out by the fact we haven't met anyone from here - far from it!!!!

We hope to rectify that last mistake this weekend at Malvern - never know......May even get to meet the famous Zebedee!!!!!!!!! (Although Flo insists it is Zebulon.............).


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It also depends on how often you log on and read posts. I have made posts that have barely raised a puff of dust. So what, the person who might have found it interesting didn't log on that day. At a guess there are 50-100 thread topics, so surely there's something for everyone, or if not, there's always cousin Fruitcakes.

The more closely you follow posts, the more likely you are to chip in your bobsworth. It also depends on how high your "I" trait is, viz the desire to impose your influence on things. If you are the passive type you will have a much lower inclination to say your piece. But the more you contribute the better you will come to know and connect with some of the contributors.

I have had a squizz at some of the other fora (forums!) and I haven't yet found a site that has posters that are as interesting and erudite as those on MHF. 

Sometimes I don't log on for days or even a week or two if I'm otherwise occupied, and other times I'll read every day.

Left out? Cliquey? Stay as sweet as you are, don't let a thing ever change yuuuu!!!

PS Barry, wtfru? Hope you're out getting your underbody bits sorted, and hopefully not getting them and your Leffe money ripped off.

PPS Sorry I haven't yet felt moved to comment on the excessive weight of waste covers at CC sites.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Carl_n_Flo said:- We hope to rectify that last mistake this weekend at Malvern - never know......May even get to meet the famous Zebedee!!!!!!!!! (Although Flo insists it is Zebulon.............).


Don't hold your breath Carl - Ali lied in her teeth if she told you I was a nice bloke! :roll:

Dave

P.S. You will recognise us easily. I'm growing old disgracefully!

All will become clear at Malvern :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it is very cliquey, look at who's posted in this thread for a start, some new peeps sneak in though, some wanted some not, take Tuggers for instance, but we were all new once, and some take to forii others don't I like em, but not all suit me.

I split my time between here and SBMCC more over there than I used to be as the fools made me a Moderator ffs, all too complicated for me that lark, they keep doing stuff to threads, and I look at the before and after and see nothing wrong.

Some peeps on here have quite strong charactors, when I first joined I was a bit quiet as I hadn't really done the forum thing before, I was on the dark side first, but I didn't like the feel of it so tried on here, a much better class of to$$er by far then, I seem to have frightened some of them away


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whenever you get a group of people together there are always those who are happy to speak up (Like me :roll: and few others I can think of) and have, for want of a better expression "a chat" via the forum, and there are others who are just as happy reading the posts and digesting the contents without actually posting.

Horses for courses, whatever the individual is happy with is just fine with me !!

Personally I like to be "involved" and pass on whatever information someone else MIGHT find useful/helpful/amusing/informative.

Whats this I keep hearing about gassing?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, my fault.

Chili last night, stir fry tonight so the Duvet is going to need pegs on the corners again.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been here for a fair time....I ask questions and answer questions...I even make a few comments sometimes.
Never thought of 'cliques' although one or two have semi private conversations on the forum....so what?
Never met anybody from the forum.....perhaps that saved a lot of disappointment :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Did meet some 'funsters' once......they slagged off Facts so much that I came and stayed :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel left out on Fun. 8O 

Mostly because Jim appears to have banned me because of my close association with barryD. :lol: 

If anyone who knows Jim, maybe they can ask him about it. :wink:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

747 said:


> I feel left out on Fun. 8O
> 
> Mostly because Jim appears to have banned me because of my close association with barryD. :lol:
> 
> If anyone who knows Jim, maybe they can ask him about it. :wink:


High-jacked.. Thanks 747 Wheels collected today Owe you one.

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

quite rightHeathcliffe,

I'd ban you too

Let me down on the lonely moors more than once 8O 

Cliques tend to be closed groups who invite no one in

I think that here we are confusing cliques with people who have met up, PM each other or just engaged in banter on the forum

I sign Aldra or Sandra according to the amount I know the poster

I would be perfectly happy to be known as Sandra 

But I wouldn't intrude into someone's personal space

Me I have no personal space,I mean that seriously

It's not possible to invade my personal spaces


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cliques 8O

I would join in the Thread but I might not be *Welcome*  :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

moblee said:


> Cliques 8O
> 
> I would join in the Thread but I might not be *Welcome*  :lol:


THAT one is completely lost on me........................... :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Totally ignore !moblee

He is just taking the P**$

He knows he is always welcome

Now that's what it's about

The more you post the more you know the people

The more you feel comfortable with them

And the more you relax in the company of friends

Aldra, Sandra 

Whichever you feel comfortable with :lol:


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I have noticed that some are saying the guys and gals who have been on here sometime are cliquish and have little threads or comments in threads that exclude others who may not be in the know...
> 
> ...


I think that's probably the issue. Most of you are a different generation to us. The average of the posters of here is way older than my parents.

Different age group, different interests and we are currently not obsessed with our own mortality. :lol:

So yes, we feel left out. Reading this forum often depresses me, asking myself if we bought a motorhome to early in life! It has been a terrific source of information, proof that with age does come wisdom but we do feel very much excluded from the main forum clique.

That's my two cents. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm just happy to be here


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> Totally ignore !moblee
> 
> He is just taking the P**$
> 
> ...


Thanks mum!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Jeannette"]
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Steve

I'm confused

Im probably a different generation to you

But I have kids that fit your generation

And yes different concerns health wise raise their heads

It happens as we get older

It doesn't mean we have nothing more to give in experience, know how 

Etc

And

Remember. A life lived an experienced gained

We can advise and we can help with the MH and with many other problems

We have often been there , seen it done it

Well my family think I have

Aldra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Jeannette said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hey up.
> ...


Steve - I have no idea how old you are, but Flo and I started off very young with the motorhoming malarky......she with her parents and me with mine when we were kids in the 1970's. I guess you could say we have grown up with it. I am now 51 and Flo is 'cough cough'...... and we have either owned or been around motorhomes nearly all our lives so I dont believe there is a 'minimum age' to being a part of the lifestyle.

I agree it may seem that way, but I just think that that is a consequence of the cost of investing in a van - they aint cheap, and most young families have more pressing things to spend their money on.

Join in and have fun or just sit back and have fun............either way, it's a great way to pass the time!!!

I can never thank my parents enough for introducing me to this past-time - it allowed me to experience different cultures when I was young and impressionable, at a time when, I know now, may folks could only just afford it.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

I try and post comments that are constructive and helpful I may make a little joke now and again and I like joining in if I have an interest and something to say

I don't think I have ever had any negative posts against me and I joined in 2005 had some good advice that saved us loads of money back in 2005.

Forums are what you make of them, if I read the catty remarks I just don't join in...Life is too short for agro!

Cap't


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


I think Steve thinks we might smell of wee and be very grumpy.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I wonder is it a case of feeling left out or an unwillingness to join in?

I'm 54, not quite in my dotage yet but I love the forums, I enjoy interacting with people, of all ages, types, nationalities, abilities etc. Age is just a number surely :roll:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I think Steve thinks we might smell of wee and be very grumpy.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


I do.........especially the morning after the night before!!!!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I think Steve thinks we might smell of wee and be very grumpy.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


A bit like 747 you mean? :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hey up.
> ...


It's not a problem. You get used to the smell. 

Grumpiness is only evident in older people because it takes many years to hone and perfect it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Carl

Sitting their with your long hair, sexy beast

I'm no mum

Well ok I am six times over

You have upset me :lol: 

No it's no use trying to get round it

I'm sulking

And when I sulks I sulks for months

So you are definitely off my Christmas list :lol: :lol: 

Your bike is rubbish :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I think Steve thinks we might smell of wee and be very grumpy.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


Well....... :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll run him over with my mobility scooter mopedsmile: :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> Hey Carl
> 
> Sitting their with your *long hair,* sexy beast
> 
> ...


LONG HAIR!!!!!!

I am crying with laughter......I havent had long hair since I cant remember.......In fact, my beard has longer hair than my head :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Kev_n_Liz said:- I split my time between here and SBMCC more over there than I used to be as the fools made me a Moderator ffs,


And you accepted???????

From the many adverse comments you have posted on here I thought you resented the whole idea of forums being moderated.

If I could spell "_hypocrite_" I would be calling you names!! :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Bet you know the alternate version of "The Red Flag". :wink:

P.P.S. Just you wait until you are faced with an impossible decision where you can't avoid upsetting someone! Then wait for the offensive PMs . . . though I've never understood how some members know (_in such intimate detail_) what my parents got up to before they were married!!!!!! 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure how it works elsewhere but we have a Mods forum, and any decisions are put in there, threads/posts don't get deleted, but hidden, then looked at later, but a post is made in the Mods forum alerting us that some action has been taken.

I've just been on and nothing has been actioned since 3rd of August, so a very well behaved site, no way I'd shepherd this bunch of rogues on here.

And I was always nice to the mods, a grumpy bunch of reprobates anyway


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

i feel really isolated, no one told me about this post, i feel as though i have been left out in the cold, does nobody out there care about MY feelings?   
All alone in North Norfolk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all that inbreeding over there, no one knows who anyone is, whispering behind curtains, conversations stop when you enter a room :!: :!: 

:idea: :idea: you're not welcome here, sod off :idea: :idea:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Practicing your "Modside manner" Kev! :lol: :lol: 

I reckon you are a natural! :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know how many times I need to say this, you cannot borrow any more money from me Dave.

PS I was referring to Norfolk not SBMCC btw.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Baron1 said:


>


I feel your pain mate! Bunch of insensitive bar stewards.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Moi


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Toi...... :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Baron1 said:


>


They say owners and dogs grow to look alike. 'Nuff said??? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

There you go Mel...your're getting plenty of attention now!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some people must have kin ugly dogs then.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Baron1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What does that say about me then? :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to look like Mels Baron 

Now Heathcliffe he is gorgeous, but a bit heavy on the wrinkles :lol: 

Me I just look fantastic

Well maybe a bit fantastic

Not much in the way of wrinkles 

As yet :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PS

I love your wrinkles  

Not that it matters now you have dumped me

Wrinkles or not  

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure what this says about me








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

sorry for the HUGE photo 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are like him

Can I have some please

Id post the hound from hell if I could

He is beautiful too, long shiny coat, big beautiful eyes

A bad tempered mut who loves everyone 

Except anyone who is near his territory who he hasn't met or been introduced to

Actually he sounds like me  

Minus the coat and eyes

Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cliquish ness is always a problem in any group. The perception to a newcomer is exacerbated when people hide behind user names and avatars and yet have personal conversations with friends under their real names. No wonder newcomers are put off. A masked Ball is more personal. 

I have been a member for a number of years but wouldn't recognise many contributors if I tripped over them in the street. 

It doesn't matter how friendly you really you are. This is about perception.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

aldra said:


> If you are like him
> 
> Can I have some please
> 
> ...


He's a she, my little princess, the nosiest dog in the world


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

andrewball1000 said:


> Cliquish ness is always a problem in any group. The perception to a newcomer is exacerbated when people hide behind user names and avatars and yet have personal conversations with friends under their real names. No wonder newcomers are put off. A masked Ball is more personal.
> 
> I have been a member for a number of years but wouldn't recognise many contributors if I tripped over them in the street.
> 
> It doesn't matter how friendly you really you are. This is about perception.


Sorry I don't agree, that was not my perception when I joined and its not mine now, it might have been yours and it might still be yours but that doesn't mean it applies to everyone

I'm quite happy to have friendly banter with someone who has a bare arsed gnome or a banana split as an avatar and I've not met either of them

You might be comfortable putting your photo on an open forum, others may be less comfortable doing so


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been on my travels for a number of weeks and have not been able to connect to wifi.
Not one person has asked if I was ok.    .
We'll just to let you know ,I had a great time in Germany wine tasting ,eating cream cakes and generally putting on weight.
There!! I feel so much better :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Baron1 said:


> i feel really isolated, no one told me about this post, i feel as though i have been left out in the cold, does nobody out there care about MY feelings?
> All alone in North Norfolk


Blimey ,we have a dog that can write on a forum :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lifestyle

I was worried

More worried now

Cream cakes and weight gain, not good

I manage it with healthy eating and wine :lol: 

Lots of lovely wine  

Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> Sorry I don't agree, that was not my perception when I joined and its not mine now, it might have been yours and it might still be yours ..


LOL It isnt mine and I never said it was.

I am responding to the question asked and giving a reason why it might be the case.

There are 82 responses on this thread. have a look and see how many are personal banter conversations between people on first name terms and the effect that might have on new members contributing to this thread. I rest my case.

Oh Damn, this post is actually on topic


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Well this thread has really broken the ice, every bugger is nattering away... Try signing off with your real name instead of your handle...

Cool :wink: .

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I use my handle 

Unless people use my name in which case a relationship has developed or we have met, Emailed etc

Personally I'm happy with Aldra or Sandra

It's still me  

Aldra/sandra


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

aldra said:


> I use my handle
> 
> Unless people use my name in which case a relationship has developed or we have met, Emailed etc
> 
> ...


and I like your photo too. Did I see you by a lamp post in the park the other day?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No lamp posts are not my thing

Now a dense undergrowth :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I thought all the clicky ones had left?


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blimey ,we have a dog that can write on a forum :lol:[/quote]

Lifestyle, He was a VERY clever dog :wink:

Mel.

PS it's nice to see that someone has noticed me!! 
How do I become a member of a clique?? Does it cost much? Do I get a membership card? Do I get a discount in Poundland? Coffee and cake in John Lewis? A seat on the train? Travel discount to far away exotic places like Yorkshire? oooh it sounds fabulous where do I sign?

Mel (my real name).


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *teemyob wrote :-* I thought all the clicky ones had left?


Nah, you just rejoined.



Pete.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree it can be cliquey, but some members are more shy than others, it took me a while to start any general chat with anyone, it was mainly asking questions, and answering any I thought I could help with, I still don't know half of the members first names, I just forget them easily, so those who put them in the Sig get used others, pah, lifes too short.

Some members just dive right in and become aholes straightway, look at the taggled one for starters.

We all post a welcome to new members, but if they don't reply straight away they get branded as trolls, very helpful.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I still don't know half of the members first names, I just forget them easily,


Stop pontificating Myrtle, and look up a definition of "Clique". :lol:

One definition goes - _"A clique is a group of persons who interact with each other more regularly and intensely than others in the same setting"._

I can see nothing at all there to cause the slightest concern to anyone, whether they be within or outside the clique.

The problems arise when cliques become (literally) *ex*clusive, and give the cold shoulder to those not in "the gang".

If that happens on MHF (or has ever happened) I'm not aware of it . . . with the possible rare exception of obvious trolls and troublemakers, who sometimes get the kicking they deserve from our concerned and genuine members.

The assumption that cliques are, by definition "*ex*clusive" is erroneous, divisive, and likely to create exactly that situation!!

Have you got all that Gladys?

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Easy for you to say


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I flit in and out of MHF so could not be described as a regular and, due to living in an outpost of the empire have never met any of the regular members either but I don't feel excluded or ignored when I post and I've been met with nothing but kindness and helpfulness. 

Even without meeting face to face it's possible to build up an idea of someone's character and personality and I enjoy reading the posts and seeing folks interact with one another. The 'in' jokes - references to things that have happened IRL just go over my head and I skim through. 

If I had any comment to make it would be that in real life, one doesn't tend to make too many in jokes with friends if new people are around as one wouldn't wish newcomer to feel left out and maybe that's what the issue is for some one the outside. For myself it does not bother me but perhaps for some more introverted souls it may appear more challenging to jump in and take part?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JackieP said:


> If I had any comment to make it would be that in real life, one doesn't tend to make too many in jokes with friends if new people are around as one wouldn't wish newcomer to feel left out and maybe that's what the issue is for some one the outside. For myself it does not bother me but perhaps for some more introverted souls it may appear more challenging to jump in and take part?


[hr:13f52163ec]
[hr:13f52163ec]

Valid point, but not much can be done about that really, we do expect people to dive in and most do, it's not a private party, it wouldn't be the first time a newbie has joined and their first post has been to help or comment on a thread.

The cliquey thing is there, but the same as you get in a pub etc, but isn't that normal, we each prefer our own, bu tit's only a forum, no one is unwelcome, it's more likely to be in the mind of the reader than those being read.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I think that's exactly right and yes, there is very little that can be done. Often threads will run away with themselves with regulars throwing jokes, insults and innuendo around. I think they're (mostly) funny to read but can see that others may not feel the same way. 

Forums are organic beasts. They evolve and grow according to the wishes of the majority. It was ever thus and it will never change.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> JackieP"]
> 
> Forums are organic beasts. They evolve and grow according to the wishes of the majority. It was ever thus and it will never change.


Hey up.

Unless VS is involved :roll: .

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JackieP said:


> It was ever thus and it will never change.


You can't come on here bandying comments like that about, there are enough Luddites on here as it is.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

As a newbie my first few posts were a disaster,because I knew nothing and did not really know what I was asking, and some of the first replies were short and curt to say the least, but others were more temperate, and it encouraged me to perservere, and now I LOVE IT, I love the banter (it proves stability as long termers are still there with their wisdom) also the advice especially about the ETIQUETTE of foruming has helped tremendously, the analogy of the pub is a great one it takes a while to feel accepted then all of a sudden you feel more confident I pick Daffodil up on the 20th and I bet the questions will fly,joining a forum is like the first day at a new school part fear part excitement PS never underestimate the power of your knowledge to help thickos like me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're not thick (well you might be   ) there is just stuff you don't know yet, even the long term members have to ask the odd question now and then.

Even though I built my own van thee is so much stuff I still just do not know, like where I parked it last


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

You're not thick (well you might be Very Happy Very Happy ) there is just stuff you don't know yet, even the long term members have to ask the odd question now and then. What!! like whats my name ?where do I live? do I own a camper etc ? see feeling confident now to be a little,JUST A LITTLE mind, cheeky


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

All of us have started at some time in the past and all of us had questions that we needed help with.

As Daffodil so correctly put it, your first few times do have a degree of nervous tension attached to them - but so do ALL new activities where you know that others will be aware of what you are doing;

I found the same the first time that I pressed the Push-to-talk switch on a Marine VHF radio.....

or the first time that I flew a glider all by myself.....

or the first time that I rode a motorbike.....

or used an aqualung in open water......

or needed help with our Swift's non-retracting retracting step.....

or drove an ambulance on "Blues and Two's" with a seriously burnt person in the back......

or.......

the list is endless, I am sure we can all add to it......

but the only silly question is the one that we don't ask and then muddle through....... perhaps with dangerous or life-threatening implications......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The best thing is to just join in read the threads, and you might feel that some subject is interesting but You don't quite get it, so just pipe up and ask, before you know it people will be liking and thanking you for your posts, none of us knows everything, some of us know nothing.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The best thing is to just join in read the threads, and you might feel that some subject is interesting but You don't quite get it, so just pipe up and ask, before you know it people will be liking and thanking you for your posts, none of us knows everything, *some of us know nothing*.


Kev is refering to me here................ :wink:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been on here for a few years now and I can't say I find it has cliques.

It does have people who banter with each other and people who have built up some sort of online relationships and even people who have met up, but I have never felt anyone on here excludes others.

Yes, there are different ages, and yes, there are people with opinions way out of sync with mine, but that's a reflection of society and is how things should be. 

Right from the beginning people helped me out with the many questions I had about motorhoming. When we were travelling for a year people helped out with suggestions and useful information. People have shown me sympathy over the loss of a pet, support over getting out my first, then second novels, reassurance over medical issues, and have provided many hours of amusement for me as i browse various posts.

All of that is why I still subscribe even though we don't get out and about in the van as much, mainly due to Rob living in it during the week and liking to come back to base at weekends. 

Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I joined the forum to put everybody right, you are lucky to have me with my encyclopeadea, incyclerpedia, enciclodedia, er vast knowledge of all things .. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Fruitcakes is a brand new Forum but there is already a clique at work over there.  

I posted a pic of my van and got a constant stream of abuse because they noticed a couple of blades of grass and a small weed growing out of the block paved driveway. Nobody noticed the van. :roll: 

You know who you are. :twisted:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> .......... but I have never felt anyone on here excludes others.
> 
> Lesley


So true, the only people who can exclude anybody are those that exclude themselves.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> .......... but I have never felt anyone on here excludes others.
> 
> Lesley


So true, the only people who can exclude anybody are those that exclude themselves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Fruitcakes is a brand new Forum but there is already a clique at work over there.
> 
> I posted a pic of my van and got a constant stream of abuse because they noticed a couple of blades of grass and a small weed growing out of the block paved driveway. Nobody noticed the van. :roll:
> 
> You know who you are. :twisted:


I thought the weeds were a nice touch, it showed that you were not up your own rear, like some folk not too far from you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bit of grass 8O :lol: 

It was like your vain was parked in a field

I refrained from comment

Couldn't see how many gnomes were in hiding there

Just felt smug :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm good at smug

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Baron1 said:


> How do I become a member of a clique?? Does it cost much? Do I get a membership card? Do I get a discount in Poundland? Coffee and cake in John Lewis? A seat on the train? Travel discount to far away exotic places like Yorkshire? oooh it sounds fabulous where do I sign?
> 
> Mel (my real name).


[hr:02094325c2]
[hr:02094325c2]

Err, it's not everyone who can wear a flat cap with such aplomb, just don't drop it in field full of cows


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I joined the forum to put everybody right, you are lucky to have me with my encyclopeadea, incyclerpedia, enciclodedia, er vast knowledge of all things .. :wink:
> 
> ray.


Where Pippin when you need him.

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> A bit of grass 8O :lol:
> 
> It was like your vain was parked in a field
> 
> ...


Oi Madam. :evil:

Don't get stroppy just because I dumped you for putting it about. :roll:

That Kaytutt fancies me but I am playing hard to get. :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Excuse me while I go and wipe the coffee off my iPad !!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Drinking coffee at this time of night. not biscuits as well I hope.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

heathcliffe

Don't blow your chances by taking her on the lonely moors 

Kay he's actually quite sweet

But very fickle 8O :lol: 

Now anyone who feels this is cliquish 

Don't,just feel free to join in

Only by joining in

Do you realise we are all totally mad

With lucid moments

Now me, lucid moments far exceed the mad

I think  

Sandra ( Aldra) whatever

Hey you will do

:lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

he's old enough to be my Grandad! and he smells of wee 
:lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Cabby, I need the coffee to keep me awake until bedtime and no biscuits, Magnum ice cream!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There you go heathcliffe

You are not old enough to be my grandad

No smell whatsoever

But you dumped me

A very young 70 yr old

Wrinkle free :lol: ish

That's it, you have had it

My unrequited love was there

Mind you it remained unrequited :lol: :lol: 

I had no choice but to play the field

I only had a couple of dozen reserves in place :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Kaytutt"]he's old enough to be my Grandad! and he smells of wee
> :lol:


Hey up and you both would need an interpreter to understand each other :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

sign language will work, we both have a middle finger :lol:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

What happened to the others ? :?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> valphil"]What happened to the others ? :?


Hey up.

Arthritis.  :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So true

My middle finger doesn't work  :lol: 

Lack of use  

Aldra


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't feel left out, one day perhaps I will be able to give more than I get. (help and advice that is)

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That bloody 747 trying to muscle in on my chicks while I'm away! He is not to be trusted girls and anyway he's only 2ft 7".

Just cos he has a new van he thinks he can lord it about on here in my absence. 

Remember though I have eyes everywhere! 

Right. Mrs d is off shopping, I'm if to chat up this French girl flogging sausages at Cahors market.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

747 said:


> Fruitcakes is a brand new Forum but there is already a clique at work over there.
> 
> I posted a pic of my van and got a constant stream of abuse because they noticed a couple of blades of grass and a small weed growing out of the block paved driveway. Nobody noticed the van. :roll:
> 
> You know who you are. :twisted:


I think it the weed growing out of your butt crack that grabbed most peoples attention...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I keep getting NO POSTS EXIST FOR THIS TOPIC when I try and click the last post. Or any other pages for that matter.................... :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I keep getting NO POSTS EXIST FOR THIS TOPIC when I try and click the last post. Or any other pages for that matter.................... :twisted:
> 
> Ray.


Do you feel left out? :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It happens when someone makes a post then decides to delete it, too late the message has gone out of a new posting.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *It happens when someone makes a post then decides to delete it, too late the message has gone out of a new posting.


No its not that. Its a secret part of the thread / forum that only cool people from the Clique can see and Raynipper just isnt one of em! Niether are you!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are we still flogging this thread to death. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cabby

You are left out

It's how it is my lovely :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Left out what me, Naah, impossible, where are we. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I have noticed that some are saying the guys and gals who have been on here sometime are cliquish and have little threads or comments in threads that exclude others who may not be in the know...
> 
> ...


An interesting point but some of us are just looking for a friendly internet forum, not a social club.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not looking for a social club

Just a friendly forum

But it happens that some you just find you know on a personal level, it's how it is

And when you do you look forward to the chance to meet up

I've met some absolutely fantastic people

And I'm looking forward to meeting up with others in the future

Now how good is that  

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry don't do therapy treatment on here, but I can recommend a place that does.   

cabby


----------

